# Ceramic vs Carbon... PVD?



## amg_smurf (Nov 1, 2014)

Just wondering Ceramic vs Carbon... which one is stronger/more durable? Looks like some non ceramic options are more expensive. 

PVD coating just means the way the color is coated on is this correct? Is this better than non PVD?

Just bought a 03-92 Heritage Ceramic and was wondering about it's scratch resistance / durability. (Of course I will be extra careful but things happen)


----------



## Steve34 (Jul 15, 2015)

amg_smurf said:


> Just wondering Ceramic vs Carbon... which one is stronger/more durable? Looks like some non ceramic options are more expensive.
> 
> PVD coating just means the way the color is coated on is this correct? Is this better than non PVD?
> 
> Just bought a 03-92 Heritage Ceramic and was wondering about it's scratch resistance / durability. (Of course I will be extra careful but things happen)


I don't have first hand experience but from what I've heard the ceramic is far more durable, I think the finish looks better too.

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## 3leafz (Jan 22, 2009)

I own a Br 03-92 glossy Ceramic Model, it is very light and scratch resistant. Love it! Although It is scratch resistant, doesn't mean it is crack proof, so need to be extra careful on daily use. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

PVD (what B&R often calls "Carbon") is a black coating that is applied to a steel case. The steel case is stronger than ceramic, meaning it can take a beating and will only dent, but the PVD finish can easily scratch off, revealing the steel below. 

The ceramic material is entirely black so there is no coating to scratch off. It's near impossible to scratch, but is a more brittle material than steel, so it has the possibility of cracking or chipping if hit with a strong impact. 

I've had both and would definitely prefer the ceramic case. I do however much more prefer the dial and hand shape of the older PVD models.


----------



## Steve34 (Jul 15, 2015)

I assumed the ceramic was a coating. You learn something new every day ?

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## amg_smurf (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

B&R ceramic is a ceramic outer case on top a stainless steel inner case. It provides significantly higher scratch resistance but more vulnerable to impact and can be chipped or shattered. The ceramic outer case is not repairable, if chipped or shattered the entire outer case would have to be replaced. The B&R ceramic with stock straps can be pretty boring try spicing it up with custom straps, a matt finished burgundy brown croc strap with polished ceramic looks amazing.


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

Just to clarify, that image is from the case construction of the older, glossy BR01-92 ceramic model.

The new BR03 ceramic models are a 3-piece, solid ceramic construction as shown below:


----------



## Royski21 (Nov 20, 2014)

That looks nice!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Deck (Sep 2, 2013)

I have had both PVD and ceramic watches and have found the ceramic cases to hold up far better then the PVD...
Deck


----------

